# Had a light workout after the gym



## skyeisonfire (Sep 26, 2019)

Ugh, back still hurting a little but not stopping me. Rehabbing is a B!!!  Here though I'm just having fun.  At the gym, was biceps and a light triceps day.  I also worked a little on the booty.  Since burning down the bodyfat and recomping, I've lost a bit of that too lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 26, 2019)

Just as a note: Injured, hurting, not letting is stop me, got me to the beat-up arthritic mess I am today....just sayin'


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 26, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just as a note: Injured, hurting, not letting is stop me, got me to the beat-up arthritic mess I am today....just sayin'



Yes...I've pondered that thought quite a bit.  I've been trying not to over do it and seeing where I need to modify. That's why I've not been so energetic lately.  Been working out a rehab/healing strategy.  It's working slowly.  But I'm trying not to lose flexibility I've worked hard to get.  

I refuse to let aging take hold of me...but I do understand the concepts of limits and limitations.  It's just excepting it is the struggle.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 26, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Yes...I've pondered that thought quite a bit.  I've been trying not to over do it and seeing where I need to modify. That's why I've not been so energetic lately.  Been working out a rehab/healing strategy.  It's working slowly.  But I'm trying not to lose flexibility I've worked hard to get.
> 
> I refuse to let aging take hold of me...but I do understand the concepts of limits and limitations.  It's just excepting it is the struggle.



Thats great, glad to hear it.

But you should know, I refused to let aging take hold of me too....Then in my early 50s it hit me like a sledge hammer... a lot of old injuries, especially the ones I "worked through" let me know they were there and some even came back a second time...... But it is most certainly a struggle and if you stop it hits you harder.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 26, 2019)

Heal first. Train later.  Especially with back injuries.  Sometimes spinal injuries feel like muscular injuries.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 26, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Heal first. Train later.  Especially with back injuries.  Sometimes spinal injuries feel like muscular injuries.



Yeah, that worries me.  I'm taking a break a bit.


----------

